# HAMBURG | Stromaufwärts an Elbe und Bille - Upstream the rivers Elbe and Bille | U/C



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Hamburg Senate and city planing offices introduced after *"Jump over the Elbe River (From HafenCity to Harburg Channel)"* in 2013 the second major development area over several quarters and districts:

*"Hamburg Stromaufwärts"*(Translated *"Hamburg Upstream/Upriver"*)

Large areas of the low dense Hamburgian east shall be redeveloped and redesigned between the next two decades including 20.000 new flats, new industrial boulevards focused on new technology and innovation, new Train and Subway Stations, new cultural centers
Find High res pics here:http://www.hamburg.de/stromaufwaerts/
Find an offical press folder here: http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/4340596/data/do-pressemappe-low.pdf
Overall view:











For the first masterplans following offices have been involved
city planning

*BSU*
*Spengler Wiescholek Architects*http://www.spengler-wiescholek.de/de/[
*WES GmbH Landscape Architects*http://www.wesup.de/intro.html
*Urban Catalyst studio*http://www.urbancatalyst-studio.de/de/Safari.html

Visualisation

*Renderings: moka-studio http://www.moka-studio.com/
[*]aerial pictures: Matthias Friedel* http://www.luftbilder.de/

Materplan overview:











In following comments I am going to introduce the development areas in detail: 
*NOTE: All pictures and masterplans in following comments are provided by the already mentioned involved designers, architects,photgraphers and city planners*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Zone 1: Hammerbrook »New space for city pioneers«*










Concept:

Redevelop parts of this quarter like they have been before WWII
New Promenades ans walkable connection alongside and between the channels
Extent cultural and culinary offer
Turning an office and industrial quarter to a mixed use center



Masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Rothenburgsort
»Living and Working alongside the Elbe River«*









super-highres picture: http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/4340568/data/do-rothenburgsort-und-billebogen.jpg

Situation today:









concept:

Several hounderet flats in differnt ahousing projects focused on non-luxury.
Social Housing
New Schools
New Bridge from HafenCity zu Entenwerder Park
New offers for Sport and relaxation

Masterplan:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Billebogen
»The new Speicherstadt«*











Industrial quarter offering space for future technology companies in an inner city location
Out of use Piggy-Back-Trainstation will be reused for commercial
Highrises permitted/wanted

*Workshop: Ideas for the out of use Piggy-Back-Trainstation...*

*Entwurf 1: Henn-Architekten München* http://www.henn.com/en









*Entwurf 2: R-Plus Architekten Hamburg*http://www.rplusarchitekten.de/









*Entwurf 3: R-Plus Architekten Hamburg*http://www.astoc.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

* Horn Center »The heart of the Brick-City«*









super-highres picture: http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/4340574/data/do-horner-zentrum.jpg


New developments focused on flats/housing
Architecture must harmonize with the old historical brick-exprssionism quarter
New cultural center planned (Horner Freiheit / _Freedom of Horn_)
New designed city square next to the subway station of Horn
refurbishment/redesign of the main street
The horse racetrack will include a public park / also make it to Hamburgs center of hors-riding
Refubishment/extension of the racetrak stadium

Masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

* Horner Geest »XXX«*
^^ direct translation of the project name sound like porn











Some thousand flats in several housing projects spread all over the aera
densening the quarter
New subway station/subway line to connect this quarter better with the city
New green axis and public parks
_Alternative _housing/flat sharing projects welcome

Masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

* Billstedt »The new attractive center«*









super-highres picture: http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/4340526/data/do-billstedt.jpg

cocept:

Highrise projects shall form a gate to the quarter from the south
Rearrangment of public space and pulic ways 
Projects of mixed used (housing/commercial)
Extension of the cultural center of the quarter *Billstedt Kulturpalast* http://www.kph-hamburg.de/

Masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

* Billstedt Öjendorf »a garden-city«*









super-highres picture: http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/4340556/data/do-billstedt-oejendorf.jpg


housing projects in garden-city concept
Redesign of the main landscape axis to the quarter of Horn
New relaxation offers reachable by bike and feet

masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Am Tiefstackkanal
»A place for innovative worlds«*









super-highres picture: http://www.hamburg.de/contentblob/4340570/data/do-tiefstackkanal.jpg


Highrise/Skyskraper with usage of a think tank (new technologies/solutions/start ups/etc)
Tiefstack-Channel gets a public promenade
new North-South bike ways

Masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hamm-South next generation commercial area «*











Transforming the quarter to an easy explorable area for industrial tourism
At the boarders housing projects
Mixed used (comercial/housing) dicussed in city-to-private Idea workshops with interested people
Masterplan


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*Billbrook
»tomorrows industry«*











creating industrial boulevards with eyecathing industrial architecture on the main spots
Ensure position as city near industrial area
Form economic structure and sectoral clusters (Mobility/green technology/etc)

masterplan:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

* Mümmelmannsberg »An international quarter« *











New school and education center as well a Shippbuilding workshop
New free time offers
refubishment of the central nearly out of use shopping center

Masterplan


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning, absolutely stunning! :applause:


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Billebogen
> »The new Speicherstadt«*


*Storage Hall and workshops for the StateOpera *


Investor: SpriAG - Sprinkenhof AG, Hamburg
Architeckts: DFZ Architekten
• workshops: ca. 7.800 m² BGF
• requisites storage hall: ca. 7.000 m² BGF
• costume storage hall: ca. 5.000 m² BGF
Overall ca. 19.800 m² 










http://dfz-architekten.de









http://dfz-architekten.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Hammerbrook »New space for city pioneers«*


*^^click on the quote to get to a full quarter-development profile*

First competition for a singe project area has been over. 
Project Name:
*Sonninstraße 3*

Project Info:
Total area space: 28.547 m²
public parks: 8.200 m²
playground: 3.000 m²
Usage: Housing (1/3 free rent market, 1/3 social housing, 1/3 condo); 2 Kindergardens; commercial slots in the ground floors
Coordination of the competition: Drost Consult
Investors: PICOM, AUG.Prien, Koehler & von Bargen


Winner: 
*03arch Architect, Munich*
http://www.03arch.de 
and *grabner + huber landschaftsarchitekten*


Visualisations contributed by
*competitiononline*

area overview

















www.competitiononline.com









www.competitiononline.com

Please Find more Infos and visualisations at[/SIZE][/B]
http://www.competitionline.com/de/ergebnisse/170876


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Please delaete. Double post


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> * Horner Geest »XXX«*
> ^^ direct translation of the project name sound like porn


*^^ click on the quote to get to a full quarter-development profile*

Subway extention plans for this quarter are now published








www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Billebogen
> »The new Speicherstadt«*


*Storage Hall and workshops for the StateOpera *

Winner for the overall Masterplan was announced.

*Projectname: Huckepackbahnhof*

Architect: Henn Architects, Munich / www.henn.com
Visualisation: MokaStudio, Hamburg / www.moka-studio.com
Size: 180.000 m2 floor area
Usage: Commercial, Logostical, State Opera storage house
Status: To be continued ... final design in progress


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

*full current projects summary for:*


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Hammerbrook »New space for city pioneers«*


*^^click on the quote to get to a full quarter-development profile*










*1*
*Neubau am Hühnerposten*
Architekt: Störmer Murphy und Partner
Investor: ???
Usage: ???
Status: study








source: MokaStudio



*2*
*Studentenwohnheim*
Architekt: NPS Tschoban Voss
Investor: Otto Wullf GmbH
Usage: Studenten flats + Cafe
Status: U/C








source: Otto Wullf GmbH

*3*
*Ibis Budget Hotel*
Architekt: mpp
Investor: ?
Usage: Hotel
Status: recently compleated








www.mpp.de

*4*
*Bezirksamt Mitte*
Architekt: ?
Investor: ?
Usage: Office
Status: studie








www.abendblatt.de

*5*
*Ramada Hammerbrook*
Architekt: Störmer Murphy und Partner
Investor: ?
Usage: Hotel
Status: U/C T/O








www.wirtschaftsforum.de


*6*
*ADAC HQ*
Architekt: ?
Investor: ADAC Hansa e.V.
Usage: Office
Status: compleated








www.adac.de


*7*
*Sanierung Grand City*
Architekt:TSSB Architekten 
Investor: ?
Usage: Hotel
Status: confirmed








sorce: TSSB Architekten


*8*
*Prizeotel*
Architekt: Lorenzen Architekten 
Investor: ?
Usage: Hotel
Status: recently compleated








www.hotel.de


*9*
*INNSIDE*
Architekt: ? 
Investor: ?
Usage: Hotel
Status: confirmed / preperation








www.hottelling.com



*10*
*INNSIDE*
Architekt: Marggraf Architektur 
Investor: Hamburg Sonninstr. GmbH & Co.KG
Usage: Hotel
Status: about to be confirmed








www.marggraf-architektur.de



*11*
*Hammerleev*
Architekt: Thüs Farnschläder Kleffel Papay Warncke
Investor: wenzel dr
Usage: Living
Status: U/C








www.hammerleev.de



*12*
*Sonninhof*
Architekt: schenk-waiblinger
Investor: Bouwfonds Immobilienentwicklung Gmbh 
Usage: Living
Status: U/C








http://resp.schenk-waiblinger.de


*13*
*Sharp Electronics HQ*
Architekt: LA`KET Architekten GmbH /agn Leusmann GmbH
Investor: AugPrien
Usage: Office
Status: U/C








www.augprien-immobilien.de








www.hammerleev.de



*14*
*Sonninstrasse 3*
Architekt: 03 Architekten GmbH + grabner + huber landschaftsarchitekten
Investor: AugPrien + PICOM + KVB
Usage: Living
Status: confirmed








www.competitionline.com








www.competitionline.com



*15*
*Sachsenburg / Fleet Office 1*
Architekt: ?
Investor: Hamburg Trust + Becken Development
Usage: Office
Status: U/C T/O








www.hamburgtrust.de


*16*
*Floating Homes*
Architekt: ?
Investor: ?
Usage: Living
Status: on hold








www.floatinghomes.de



*17*
*Stärke Turm*
Architekt: ?
Investor: Stärke Factory
Usage: industrial
Status: compleated








Pics me


----------

